# [SOLVED] washer hoses



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

What is the cheapest way and where do I buy replacement hoses for a Sears washing machine?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: washer hoses*

Hi Joank...welcome to TSF!!

Sears may be a place to check.... or any hardware/home improvement store. The hoses will be about 4' in length and have female couplings on both ends. Sold in pairs... why the replacement??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: washer hoses*

This is one thing you should not scrimp money on, buy really good ones. 

If one of these were to break the water damage well could be in the range of 
1000's of dollars. Lets say that they are going away for the week end, would you like a garden hose left running inside you house? No difference.

IMO the peace of mind is worth a few extra bucks.

BG


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: washer hoses*

The old outlet hose cracked after only a year. I bought some hoses at Home Depot but they are probably wrong.What are female couplings?


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: washer hoses*

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: washer hoses*

Get the stainless steel ones. Cost a little more, but worth the peace of mind. 

You can buy the hoses at a lot of places. Hardware stores, Lowes, Home Depot, WalMart, K-Mart, etc.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: washer hoses*



joank said:


> .What are female couplings?


Has these at both ends:


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: washer hoses*

I'll see if I can return the hoses.Does stainless steel refer to couplings?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: washer hoses*

It is SS braid around the rubber hose that increases the strength of the hose


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: washer hoses*



joank said:


> The old outlet hose cracked after only a year. I bought some hoses at Home Depot but they are probably wrong.What are female couplings?


Outlet hose?? Ok, everybody..... put it in reverse. We may have to back up and make another run at this.

Is this what you are looking for??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: washer hoses*

Good catch . . I misread the OP Thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: washer hoses*

I'm jealous.... can't get the pic to show...:sigh: I may learn some day..:laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: washer hoses*

Click the "Insert Image" on the post screen and paste the url there


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: washer hoses*

ray:....(showoff....:laugh I found it...yippee!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: washer hoses*


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: washer hoses*

I missed the part about it being the outlet hose as well.


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: washer hoses*

The last picture of a hose looks like what I bought. If this is right kind,I'll have to read a DIY article on how to remove old and install new hose or call a plumber(OUCH).


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: washer hoses*

The drain hose should be held in place by a simple spring clamp if it is the one that connects to the rear of your machine. That is the easy one!! There is also another drain hose that goes from the pump to the connector on the rear of the machine.... that one is a bit trickier and may require an appliance repairman to make the fix. 

Which hose is it?? The internal hose from the pump or the external hose that goes from the rear of the washer to the drainpipe??


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: washer hoses*

For something like that I would definitely call an appliance repair man. Not to have him make the repair, but to buy a used drain hose from him. I wouldn't be at all surprised if he offered to just give it to you if you wanted to meet him somewhere to pick it up.

Someone with a lot of old dead machines lying around shouldn't have any problem with parting them out.


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: washer hoses*

Problem solved! My roofer did job for $20.00. Plumbers cost $65.00 just for te call. Next problem is keys not workin on computer.(Not a typo error before!)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: washer hoses*

That's a good one Joan!! Glad it worked out for you. The keys on a computer I have no clue and I rely on the techs here at TSF.

If this is a done deal, kindly mark this thread as "solved" and make sure to return for any problem you have in the future.


----------

